
Sublimetext is not dead, new version! - magnyld
https://www.sublimetext.com/3
======
kup0
Trying to convince myself to buy the darn thing. I use it sparingly but I have
found nothing else that even remotely compares. Been trying out others lately
(Atom, Komodo Edit, etc) and Sublime seems to just kill them from a
performance standpoint.

Might just be a personal preference, but something about its performance and
way of doing things perfectly fits my usage style.

